# Moen 1255 Cartridge



## Ron

Here we go, 

Moen 1255 Single Handle Duralast Cartridge, now I will need to stock this cartridge. Installed a couple of these faucet already, notice the new mounting hardware and the attached 3/8 supply attached to it, supplies are 30", the hydro lock connector I'm not fond of.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Quit your damn , Shut up, and stock them a like a man. :laughing:


----------



## ESPinc

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Quit your damn , Shut up, and stock them a like a man. :laughing:


What RSP said!!


----------



## 422 plumber

That's why I liked Moen, only two cartridges to stock. Now this.


----------



## user4

jjbex said:


> That's why I liked Moen, only two cartridges to stock. Now this.


When I ran a service truck I stocked Moen 1200, 1225, 1222, 1248,and 1224 cartridges.


----------



## SewerRatz

Moen heard how much you all love Kohler. So now they want to make 1200 different cartridges for you all too. :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> When I ran a service truck I stocked Moen 1200, 1225, 1222, 1248,and 1224 cartridges.


Well,
I am still going to stock only two cartridges.


----------



## Ron

They are a ceramic disc type, there seem real smooth to operate, I asked my supplier f they have the cartridges in stock for stocking, and they don't carry them yet. Time will tell, hope Moen did some extreme test on this new one.


----------



## Flyin Brian

the 1248 is for the roman tub faucet which can be a bear to work on,what's the main difference between the 1200 and the 1225 other than that the 1200 is brass and the 1225 is plastic? moen told me that the 1200 is better used for pre 1988 units


----------



## user4

Flyin Brian said:


> the 1248 is for the roman tub faucet which can be a bear to work on,what's the main difference between the 1200 and the 1225 other than that the 1200 is brass and the 1225 is plastic? moen told me that the 1200 is better used for pre 1988 units


Older Moentrol Valves do not like the 1225 cartridge, reason unknown.


----------



## Cal

Now Moen is going the same way as Delta has with the long attached pex supplies ?????

Oh boy ,,,,


----------



## Ron

With a new faucet also comes the new diverter, more parts, and look at that note, the cartridge nut "must be" changed with the cartridge.


----------

